
C++ Impossibly Fast Delegates: Library Version - setra
https://github.com/marcmo/delegates
======
setra
Inspired by the post: [https://www.codeproject.com/articles/11015/the-
impossibly-fa...](https://www.codeproject.com/articles/11015/the-impossibly-
fast-c-delegates)

~~~
daemin
I remember reading that article a long time ago. More recently though there is
a discussion on SG14 (the game dev / low latency C++ working group) about
basic_function, which is another similar concept.

[https://groups.google.com/a/isocpp.org/d/topic/sg14/1Sw_qEdI...](https://groups.google.com/a/isocpp.org/d/topic/sg14/1Sw_qEdIYes/discussion)

